

Startup Job Site Gets Backing From Y Combinator, Relaunches As Startuply - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/20/startup-job-site-gets-backing-from-y-combinator-relauches-as-startuply/

======
whycombinator
I'll wait until the market is ripe for my startup for startups for startups
idea.

~~~
anewaccountname
Sorry, by doing this funding, ycombinator (being a startup) has already
implemented your idea.

------
adrianwaj
Great Idea. I ran a page on an old site of mine: "Hot Startup Jobs" and
regularly posted the job vacancies from recently funded startups in Israel. It
was a very popular page, but doing everything manually: tracking what's being
funded, copying and pasting the jobs, the companies not cooperating/adding and
the users not giving anything back -- it was too draining.

Tips: have an RSS feed on search results. For companies, show date of last
funding round, preferably with a link to its funding announcement and its jobs
page.

------
lg
Looks great. One thing: on the main site, when I search for "boston" and then
"cambridge", I get completely different results, which is a little odd.

~~~
davidw
It's a bit tough to find, but there's actually a nice map with all the
startups on it. I wouldn't mind a 'browse by location' feature though.

------
ssharp
I don't get these names...they already claim to have failed once because of
their name. I don't think this one is much better.

------
tc7
Why doesn't it fit horizontally in 1024x768? Is that the new 640x480? :P

------
yangyang42
Congrats to the Startuply team on launch and TC!

